# Hey guys! I'm new :)



## Kawaiiamaiai (Jun 5, 2011)

Hey everyone. I'm Amber and I'm new around here. I've been lurking for a few weeks -- have asked a question or two on the forum -- and figured I'd go ahead and introduce myself. I'm a student from Virginia beach, VA. I'm also an EL MUA and dabble in a bit of freelance (for friends and family mostly).

  	I've been obsessed with makeup since high school when I was in pageants. I also did the other girl's makeup, so I guess a was destined to work in makeup somehow. Anyway, I think that's about it so... Hi!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 6, 2011)

to specktra Amber! have fun chatting to us all!


----------



## Shypo (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi Amber!  We're so glad you decided to join Spektra!  Have fun!


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Jun 14, 2011)

I think that you'll fit right in lol! Specktra is a blast! Welcome!


----------



## babybluesnv (Jul 5, 2011)

welcome


----------



## milyeward (Jul 8, 2011)

Hello and welcome, My self Milye ward.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi Amber, welcome to Specktra!


----------



## naturallyfab (Jul 9, 2011)

welcome!!!


----------



## bis (Jul 10, 2011)

Welcome to Specktra, Amber   Great to have you, and thanks for posting some of your looks!


----------

